# minnows per pound



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm looking for a place to buy minnows per pound. Anybody know of a place?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Never heard of such. Sold by the dozen, 1/2 dozen. 
Maybe at Walmart? They got frozen minnows, probably sold by weight.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Live minnows? It is very difficult to keep minnows alive. I have a 300+ gallon tank with filtration and still haven't been able to keep fish alive. Best to buy them as you need them.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

CurDog said:


> Never heard of such. Sold by the dozen, 1/2 dozen.
> Maybe at Walmart? They got frozen minnows, probably sold by weight.


Yes sir they are sold by the pound. I may not find them in NWF but they do sell them.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

billyb said:


> Live minnows? It is very difficult to keep minnows alive. I have a 300+ gallon tank with filtration and still haven't been able to keep fish alive. Best to buy them as you need them.


I understand what you are saying. I think the key is the water temp being to hot. It's tuff here in the south but can be done. I've done it before.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Best bet would be to find out from the baitshop who they Are buying from ans call him. When he comes that direction, meet up with him. I believe most come from a farm in Mississippi. Around here anyway..


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Joey. I know there is a big farm in AR that ships every where. I'm sure there is places by you that might help. I've tried contacting a couple places here but want talk.
I use to get them when I wanted or need them back where I come from.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try Ard's Cricket Farm in Westville, FL. Don't know how far that is for you but if they deliver crickets out your way then it might not be too bad.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Skiff I have called them 3 times and left messages. I haven't heard from them yet. I know where they are I might just drive up there. I was hoping to get info without having to drive there. Thanks.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Ard's is a licensed wholesale dealer to bait shops around the area.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

DMC said:


> Skiff I have called them 3 times and left messages. I haven't heard from them yet. I know where they are I might just drive up there. I was hoping to get info without having to drive there. Thanks.


I have a little gas station 300 yards from my house that is supplied crickets by Ard's. He told me last week if I ever need minnows that he could have Ard's drop them off at the store I'd just need to leave my minnow cooler there. I told him to price a pound of minnows for me and I haven't swung by to see what they cost. I'll swing by and report my findings tomorrow.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Minnows by the pound is a thing in south florida and some other places. Just not here. Again. The best advice your gonna get is to learn to fish with jigs!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Used to live near Little Rock, AR and remember they claimed to have the worlds largest minnow farm just east of Little Rock. Believe it is Anderson's. Their web site is: http://www.andersonminnows.com/species3.php

They ship and sell by the pound, might give them a call


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Minnows by the pound is a thing in south florida and some other places. Just not here. Again. The best advice your gonna get is to learn to fish with jigs!


Yes sir you are right. Some old habits are hard to break. I was just wondering if they could be had by the pound.

Kevin what is the normal river level in your area or say Millers Ferry. I know it's way high.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Sailor50 said:


> Used to live near Little Rock, AR and remember they claimed to have the worlds largest minnow farm just east of Little Rock. Believe it is Anderson's. Their web site is: http://www.andersonminnows.com/species3.php
> 
> They ship and sell by the pound, might give them a call


Yea I had already looked them up. They have been around a long time and a very large farm. 
Thanks


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I ordered golden shiners from Anderson's last spring. Total cost with shipping was $100+. The picture on the site showed a hand sized fish so I thought I would get something similar. All were about 3". Not what I expected. Put them in my bait tank and all were dead in 24 hours. Froze them for later use.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

One of my fishing buddies is down in Lake Wales, Fl fishing right now and he paid $8.00 for 1/2 lb. of crappie minnows. That's a very reasonable price compared to what we have to pay here by the dozen. 

If a retail dealer started selling by the pound around here they would be swamped with buyers. As it is about $2.75 a dozen is what you pay here. Some bait shops are very generous with their count and some count them one by one.

According to one chart I found you get about 300 minnows per pound.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> One of my fishing buddies is down in Lake Wales, Fl fishing right now and he paid $8.00 for 1/2 lb. of crappie minnows. That's a very reasonable price compared to what we have to pay here by the dozen.
> 
> If a retail dealer started selling by the pound around here they would be swamped with buyers. As it is about $2.75 a dozen is what you pay here. Some bait shops are very generous with their count and some count them one by one.
> 
> According to one chart I found you get about 300 minnows per pound.



One of the reasons to buy per pound. I lost 3/4 of mine first time. Mostly because not enough oxygen for what I had.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

300 per pound about right. Anderson's has a chart I believe that gives that depending on the size you want.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

billyb said:


> I ordered golden shiners from Anderson's last spring. Total cost with shipping was $100+. The picture on the site showed a hand sized fish so I thought I would get something similar. All were about 3". Not what I expected. Put them in my bait tank and all were dead in 24 hours. Froze them for later use.


What type aeration did you have.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

DMC said:


> Yes sir you are right. Some old habits are hard to break. I was just wondering if they could be had by the pound.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin what is the normal river level in your area or say Millers Ferry. I know it's way high.




Depends on the gauge. I am used to the one in Selma. Normal is around 20’. My dock goes under at 31. Today 01/13 its right at 26’ but extremely muddy


----------

